# Enzymatic cleaners



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm wanting to make my own enzyme cleaner but I can't seem to find any clear information on this and it's use with grey water systems or septic tanks. We'll be using the grey water to irrigate fruit trees, landscaping and some of the garden (not the root vegetables)

I'm also looking for homemade laundry detergent recipes that don't include borax or any sodium

AND shampoos that are also grey water safe. I've read that many people don't worry too much about shampoos because so little is used and it's diluted etc... but we're a big family (9 people at the moment with one on the way) so we use more than the average family in the way of shampoos and soaps.


----------

